

Your taxes are not well-spent - 5vforest
http://ada.mbecker.cc/2012/11/04/your-taxes-are-not-well-spent/

======
marssaxman
I sympathize with his frustration, but that doesn't mean that this assertion
holds water:

"If you’re truly entrepreneurial, you’ll forge ahead into this underserved
market and find yourself not just creating wealth for you and your company,
but for the community around you as well."

I think that any entrepreneur foolish enough to try it will quickly discover
the true meaning of the word "bureaucracy". It's not like you can just walk
into the DMV and sell them a better software package! No, it's going to be
years of Study, and Request for Proposal, and Customization Requirements, and
perhaps a state bond measure to pay for the inevitable multimillion dollar
price tag.

If you're truly entrepreneurial, you will likely avoid this tar-pit and go
spend your time working on problems which can actually be solved.

